# Red sky at morning plowers take warning...



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Snapped this shot this morning just before sunrise. Temps dipped below zero last night after a fast moving lake effect storm blew through. Stopped snowing around 1:00AM which is pretty much unheard of. Pockets of snow fog developed on some roads and you could see ice crystals in the air. All in all a really great night to be out. Sun is shining and the lots are burning...


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Cool picture man.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Every time I see this thread...


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

That was painful!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for snapping the pic. I love a cool winter morning sunrise. Even better when out plowing!


----------

